# Lets step it up!



## pemily (Sep 23, 2012)

hey Ladies,

  	I notice that the Aussie thread isn't getting nearly as much love as it deserves...

  	I think we need to step it up 

  	Let's talk about all things Makeup from now on out here 

  	favourite counters, products, service etc etc.

  	Ill start 

Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?
  	Me on the Saturday
Favourite Mac Counter
  	Adelaide's Marion store
Favourite brands of Makeup
  	Nars, Chanel, Laura Mercier, Dior and of course Mac
recent purchases
  	Dior amber Diamonds, Dior Nude Shimmer, Estee Lauder Double wear, Estee Lauder eye and cheek pallete in pink, the balm nude tude, whole lot of mac, nars etc etc (if anyone wants pics let me know)
skincare
  	Laura mercier all the way!


  	lets all copy the questions and keep it going


----------



## VickyT (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, it has gotten really quiet around here, which makes me sad because it is one of the better sources of info for Aussies.

Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?
  	Nope, just missed it
Favourite Mac Counter
  	Sydney City David Jones
Favourite brands of Makeup
  	Mac, The Balm, Benefit
recent purchases
  	Illustrated lip bag in red, Fresh Honey blush (had to get this off the website- no stock on counters), Modern Mandarin blush. Also, the 3-for-1 Shady Lady eyeshadow deal from The Balm, plus Meet Matte, Nude Tude and Mary-Lou Maniser. Illamasqua Baptiste nail polish.
skincare
  	Not really a priority- the most exciting bit is Epiduo.

What are you keeping an eye on?
  	I cannot wait for the Middle Eastern Lipsticks to launch in AU. I've gotten mixed responses ('online only' 'sometime this year'), but someone did say potentially October 15. Looking forward to trying Mehr and Double Shot lipsticks. I'm also keeping an eye out on Illamasqua- now that the prices are a hell of a lot more tolerable, I'll keep an eye out for interesting launches and if I want a new nail polish.


----------



## princess sarah (Oct 3, 2012)

Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?
 	NO!!  
 Favourite Mac Counter
 	Perth Mac Myer and David Jones. I love the girls there
 Favourite brands of Makeup
 	Mac, Sugarpill and Inglot
 recent purchases
 	God, I dont know if I want to admin this bit!! Went nuts when I got my pro!
 	Mac Brush Belt and Brush Canisters, Foundations and Concealers for my Kit, 2 lippies from MM, 2 Lip Pencils from MM, 2 CYY, 3 MSF for my kit, 2 Pro Sculpt Creams and 163, Mocha Blush and B2M to get Cyber and Snob... 

 skincare
 	Mac Skincare products

 	HOW WAS IMATS????????? HAUL PHOTO


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2012)

The Aussie forum used to be really busy and popular a few years ago =) I don't really visit Specktra that often any more but it's good to see a few peopel around keeping it alive!

Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?
  	Went last year, would have loved to go this year but alas.. twas not meant to be

Favourite Mac Counter
  	Pro-Store on Chapel street

Favourite Brands of Makeup
  	Sugarpill, Mac, Urban Decay, Illamasqua, Nars, Magnolia Makeup

Recent Purchases
  	Sugarpill @#$%! Eyeshadow, Bulletproof e/s, Asylum loose pigment (I now own the entire Sugarpill line of makeup yayyy!), Mac Stud brow pencil x 2, Urban Decay Vice Palette

Skincare
  	Most of the Avalon Organics Vitamin C Range, Lush Ocean Salt scrub, Lush Midnight and Black Magic Massage Bars, Aubrey Organics Sea Buckthorn and Cucumber Toner, Jojoba Oil, Rhassoul Clay for making masks

What are you keeping an eye on?
  	Not much these days really. I do like looking at the Tom Ford Beauty range. I'm always interested to see what MAC does around Autumn but have not really been that impressed since Style Black. Waiting for Sephora to start their November sale to get a few items I've been wanting.. blush of course  I'm a blush fanatic.

Favorite Products right now?
  	Magnolia Makeup Kawaii Blush, Sleek Makeup Flamingo Blush, Mac Pro Longwear Foundation, Amazing Concealer


----------



## pemily (Oct 20, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> The Aussie forum used to be really busy and popular a few years ago =) I don't really visit Specktra that often any more but it's good to see a few peopel around keeping it alive!  [COLOR=FF0000]Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?[/COLOR] Went last year, would have loved to go this year but alas.. twas not meant to be  [COLOR=FF0000]Favourite Mac Counter[/COLOR] Pro-Store on Chapel street  [COLOR=FF0000]Favourite Brands of Makeup[/COLOR] Sugarpill, Mac, Urban Decay, Illamasqua, Nars, Magnolia Makeup  [COLOR=FF0000]Recent Purchases[/COLOR] Sugarpill @#$%! Eyeshadow, Bulletproof e/s, Asylum loose pigment (I now own the entire Sugarpill line of makeup yayyy!), Mac Stud brow pencil x 2, Urban Decay Vice Palette  [COLOR=FF0000]Skincare[/COLOR] Most of the Avalon Organics Vitamin C Range, Lush Ocean Salt scrub, Lush Midnight and Black Magic Massage Bars, Aubrey Organics Sea Buckthorn and Cucumber Toner, Jojoba Oil, Rhassoul Clay for making masks  [COLOR=FF0000]What are you keeping an eye on?[/COLOR] Not much these days really. I do like looking at the Tom Ford Beauty range. I'm always interested to see what MAC does around Autumn but have not really been that impressed since Style Black. Waiting for Sephora to start their November sale to get a few items I've been wanting.. blush of course  I'm a blush fanatic.  [COLOR=FF0000]Favorite Products right now?[/COLOR] Magnolia Makeup Kawaii Blush, Sleek Makeup Flamingo Blush, Mac Pro Longwear Foundation, Amazing Concealer


  Hey Hun can you tell me much about sugarpill have heard the name but haven't tried anything would love your opinion   Also how are you shipping Sephora products Tia xo


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 21, 2012)

^Sure thing! Sugarpill is an indie makeup brand out of California run by Amy Doan a.k.a Shrinkle. She launched Sugarpill a few years ago now and I have been collecting everything they make ever since. In terms of makeup there are pressed and loose eye shadows. The colours are really bright and highly pigmented with excellent payoff. The packaging is adorable too! I really can't say anything bad about the brand because the quality and customer service are top notch.

  	You can order Sugarpill directly from the website and if you spend over $75US the shipping is free =D There are heaps of blogs around with swatches etc... I should really swatch my entire collection for my blog actually >_< If you want to try out some of the colours I recommend getting one of the eye shadow quads to start with becaus you get 4 colours for $34

  	As for Sehphora, I will probably use an online parcel forwarding service such as Box Voyage or Parcel it On. I have used both in the past with no hassles. The fee's are a little excessive so it's best to try and order with a friend if you can. HTH!


----------



## jetjet (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's mine  Who is attending Imats Sydney this year?  	Narh, I had just gotten back from the USA - so i really didn't need to go  Favourite Mac Counter  	Canberra Myer (ha we only have one), but OS I love the MAC Pro store in Cow Hollow, San Francisco <- nicest people ever!  Favourite brands of Makeup  	MAC, MUFE, Illamasqua (very pale friendly!)   recent purchases  	I've been on a little ban since my epic hauls from Sephora and MAC while in the states, you can check em out on my blog (links below).  Favourite purchases inc - MUFE HD kit from Sephora, Caudalie Sample Kit (yeah ummm samples count right? err I hit VIB status in one trip lols), Smashbox primer (heh i was a bit slow to that party) and Revlon Stain Balm (faux Clinique Chubby Sticks)  skincare  	Aesop FTW! but I think I will haul a heap of Caudalie when I'm in Paris in a few months  What are you keeping an eye on?  MAC always has good collections for me around Jan (like naturally and iris apfel) so I'm holding out for thoes, oooh and the new fluidlines with glamour daze.  I've also mapped out the locations of MUFE boutiques in Paris, and I wanna pick up some more Duty Free kits particularly the Guerlain Meteorites travel kit   Favourite products right now?  MUFE HD foundation, Real techniques brushes, Jete and Moth Brown eyeshadows


----------



## princess sarah (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugarpill is worth getting your hands on!!! Easily my favourite shadows out of my whole collection


spectrolite said:


> ^Sure thing! Sugarpill is an indie makeup brand out of California run by Amy Doan a.k.a Shrinkle. She launched Sugarpill a few years ago now and I have been collecting everything they make ever since. In terms of makeup there are pressed and loose eye shadows. The colours are really bright and highly pigmented with excellent payoff. The packaging is adorable too! I really can't say anything bad about the brand because the quality and customer service are top notch.
> 
> You can order Sugarpill directly from the website and if you spend over $75US the shipping is free =D There are heaps of blogs around with swatches etc... I should really swatch my entire collection for my blog actually >_< If you want to try out some of the colours I recommend getting one of the eye shadow quads to start with becaus you get 4 colours for $34
> 
> As for Sehphora, I will probably use an online parcel forwarding service such as Box Voyage or Parcel it On. I have used both in the past with no hassles. The fee's are a little excessive so it's best to try and order with a friend if you can. HTH!


----------

